# Wading Staff?



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

So I'm getting to that point where carrying a wading staff wouldn't be a bad idea. I know some people who use a Folstaff and like it, though I'd rather not pay >$100 for what's essentially a collapsible stick. Any recommendations of lower-priced staffs? If you use a Folstaff, do you think it's worth it?


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Used to fish and drink a Falstaff,never waded with one!!LOL


----------



## Wannabeeflyfisher (Dec 19, 2020)

Maybe take a look at REI, Moosejaw (Wal Mart FYI), LLBean, for trekking poles. Usually carbide tipped. Not designed specifically for wading but may be a decent substitute.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I personally feel the Folstaf is well worth it due to how compact it is when folded and the warranty is also very good. This place has the best price I've seen. Every other retailer seems to want $20 to $50 more. The best and most important thing to me about the Folstaf is the one-handed deployment. When in doubt, whip it out. Other staffs seemingly require two hands to assemble.




__





Volkstaf and Travlr Accessories - Hiking Staffs, Walking Staffs, Trekking Poles from Rocky Mountain Amblers


Volkstaf and Travlr Hiking, Walking, Trekking Staffs adapted from the ultra-compact, foldable Folstaf Wading Staff




rockymountainamblers.com





There's also the Hammers wading staff which is designed very similar to the Folstaf, but comes in at 1/4 the price. I will add that I have to direct experience with the Hammers, but have read a lot of good about it.








Amazon.com : Hammers Collapsible Wading Staff Fishing Stick, Black : Fly Fishing Tools : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Hammers Collapsible Wading Staff Fishing Stick, Black : Fly Fishing Tools : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Here's a video demonstrating how the Folstaf is quickly deployed. Pretty cool. It has saved me from taking a dunk a few times.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

You could always just take a fallen sapling from an aspen stand and make something that will work for you.

Nothing fancy or collapsible but it will work and is easily customized and replaceable.


----------



## oaksrus (Aug 28, 2015)

I used a wooden broom handle when I used one...


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

You can buy a cane at a drug store for $20.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Orvis Ripcord Wading Staff


DetailsStay on your feet and reach the best water with the Orvis Ripcord Wading Staff. This collapsible wading staff assembles automatically in seconds with a springy ripcord design. The 70775 aluminum staff is light and strong and features a non-slip grip. In fast current and slick rocks...




www.fishwest.com





I got this when Orvis had a $20 off $100 coupon. It was around $100 ten years ago.

I use it in the St. Mary’s Rapids, the boulder field downstream of Taylor Bridge and upstream and downstream of Pine Street and the Russian River rapids where the water is pretty swift.

It fits easily on the wader belt and is light.

Ski poles work well if you can find a way to deal with them when you’re not wading. The folding variety are great.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I’ve been using this for a couple years. No complaints.



https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/simms-wading-staff-2254041-1?ds_e=GOOGLE&ds_c=Nb%7CGeneric%7CFishing%7CDSA&gclid=Cj0KCQjw-LOEBhDCARIsABrC0Tm7DJ47pPxDTlPECT6A_2q-VnSPl6WcC3s7ziQmoIVb3P1IuYtflVUaAmJDEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## hard head (Feb 23, 2003)

You can use a ski pole, I have a folding staff and a couple ski poles they all get used at one time or another.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

cross country ski poles work great and you can get them for a couple of bucks at rummage sales.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

I refuse to wade a river without a staff. I've seen too many "fly fishing wading staffs" break. All I use is a wooden rake handle for about $10 and have never broken one. The wood grips rocks well, floats and priced right.


----------



## CharlieRayJr (May 2, 2021)

Shupac said:


> So I'm getting to that point where carrying a wading staff wouldn't be a bad idea. I know some people who use a Folstaff and like it, though I'd rather not pay >$100 for what's essentially a collapsible stick. Any recommendations of lower-priced staffs? If you use a Folstaff, do you think it's worth it?


----------



## CharlieRayJr (May 2, 2021)

Hey your right i get up early hit estate sales and look myself. Bin lookin for one for awhile let me know


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I have two or three bamboo cross country ski poles and they are great for wading.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I've thought about going the ski pole or stout sapling route, but want something I can take down. I guess I can use the ski pole while figuring out what I want to sink money into.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

PunyTrout said:


> You could always just take a fallen sapling from an aspen stand and make something that will work for you.
> 
> Nothing fancy or collapsible but it will work and is easily customized and replaceable.


I would definitely put this on it.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

I've never really understood the need for a take down collapsible wading staff. I clip my staff to my wading belt with a short rope and just pull it to me when needed. When wading back and forth across a river I use it when moving and just let go of it when I stop to cast, rake handles float. Very seldom do I ever move without having the wading staff in hand. 

Hiking the trails along the bank I just use it as a walking staff. In the mid 90's a staff saved my life when crossing a river (longish story) and has helped me wade back and forth across rivers that would not be possible or safe without. Having to rely on thinking ahead to pull out and unfold a staff to use would put me at risk. Not needed for skinny water, along the bank or the trail leading to the river? That's usually where you take a header and get hurt versus just getting wet while going down mid river.

Ski poles or other metal tipped poles do NOT grip slick snot covered rocks. I once put a carbide stud into the end of a wading staff for a trip to the Pit river in N. Cal. The Pit is by far the most treacherous river I've fished and is well known for its "rock snot". Felt soles and carbide studs on wading boots were mandatory, why not put a stud on my staff. Heck, I've worn a life jacket and bike helmet while fishing that river. With 100+ trips to that river I used that studded staff only once.

Fishing tiny little streams in the U.P. that are choked with tag alder, yeah, I drag along the same staff.

$10 well spent and available at any hardware store.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I like collapsible staffs because they are easier to carry on dry land and easier to store in the car. I prefer to have a free hand when walking the trails. While trekking poles do work, they can also fail because they use slip joints. One of the first dips I ever took I was using a collapsible Black Diamond Trail trekking pole with the basket removed. I was getting out on a steep bank and a joint slipped and in I slid back into the water. Proper collapsible wading staffs like Simms, Orvis, and Folstaf don't use slip joints, but use flared joints so they don't collapse on you.


----------

